# 2010 Candy Coupons and Sales



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

A lot of full size candy bars are on sale at walgreens in my area for 29 cents until Oct 23rd. Butterfinger, Nestle crunch, Sweet tarts, and a bunch more. Which reminds me I have to go back and get more only bought 60 last time I was there and we usually get around 150 tots.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

*HEB:* 
8 oz Wonka Chocolate with in store b1g1 coupon $1.50 Final price: $1.50
Wrigley 3 pk .89 store coupon Final price .99 cents

*Super Target:* Today is last day of these sales for Target
Hershey's Special Dark $1 of 9/19 Smart Source Final Price: $1.39
3 musk, milky way, snickers $1.50 off 3 also a target coupon (from site) $1 off 3 Final: $1.53
FYI if you buy 3 candies at Target you get a free TOT pillowcase. 

Hopefully there will be better sales in tomorrow's paper. The candy sales stink terribly this year. Hardly anything anyone hasis a good price. Hopefully, better next week as that is all that is left.


----------



## DJ Equipment (Oct 17, 2010)

can not understand


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess being in Hong Kong won't help, but if you happen to be in the US I can help there. These coupons come from online and from stores, mainly from the Sunday paper.


----------

